# The girlies! NEW Pics



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok, I thought I would post pics of my girls, kinda recent, some taken the other week and yesterday.
---


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: The girlies!*

Aww! They all look great! How are the new girls settling in so far?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The girlies!*

Haha, I only wish my camera could capture their 'greatness'. Thankyou though. The four new lil girlies are doing great. Their bald spots are almost finally grown out, as you can see, although Ann Robin has two spots on her ear that are still filling in. Their favorite things to do are tearing the cord to the heated water bucket off the plug in, knocking down the mineral feeder, and waiting for Libby to come near so they can nibble her through the fence. I can NOT wait until we move the girls into the old garage/chicken shed, we'll be able to store more than two bales in there at a time and won't be tripping over the cats all the time!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: The girlies!*

That's good. You should have seen my face when I saw the pic with them though, I swore that Blanche was my Orion for a minute. :doh: So who are the first three bred to?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The girlies!*

I couldnt follow all the names -- how many goats do you have?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The girlies!*

Haha! They are bred to Amos Moses, the Nubian/Saanen mix :roll:

Stacey, that means I obviously need to post pics more often. :ROFL:

There are ten goats.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: The girlies!*

Aww! They are so pretty I love Lolli Pop! Cute nicknames too :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The girlies!*

no you dont post pictures enough. Glad you did and thanks for the low down on all the goats


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The girlies!*

What beautiful girls!!!! :drool:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The girlies!*

VERY pretty girls!!!! :stars:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The girlies!*

Thanks for sharing the pictures of your goats! They are all gorgeous.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!

Crissa, I bet if Blanche & Orion had babies they would be adorable and very pretty.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

OMG! Look at them! Soooo cute! We should set up a date for the four of them and Orion. *plots a way to get up there* Of course only once they're old enough. lol

I love the first pic of Ann Robin. Too cute.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

HAHA! Definitely! 
Blossum, Blanche, and Nota were all in heat the same day in the beginning of January, and then they were a couple days ago. :scratch: They better hurry up and get bigger!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That would be a great way to go! And I know how you feel about them growing, Lyric drove me nuts. (ironically she is now the biggest, shorter than Lyrae but more stout)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you have really nice looking goaties there..... :thumbup:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What beautiful goats you have. 

I have those same mineral feeders as you do. Mine are only about a foot tall, that way I was able to make more of them and have them all over the place. I have mine hung with the same pipe wire stuff but my goats love to use them to scratch on and they break the wire stuff, so I now use bailing wire.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I just took that one off the wall today, Ann Robin got a scraper on her ear from the wire end, and they all freaked out and now they're mad at me. Can never win.


----------

